# are breast guards allowed in bjj?



## whitebeltforever (Dec 5, 2016)

A question about protective gear: 
Am i allowed to wear breast guards  (for breasts only and individual cupped ones not one piece)? 
*i hav alot of scar tissue from breast cancer surgery n first time i did bjj my surgery sites hurt heaps...
How bout soft knee pads? *arthritis from systemic lupus
Wrist wraps?
Thank u


----------



## drop bear (Dec 5, 2016)

Wear what you need to wear.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 5, 2016)

I'm sure your sensei would be fine with it, but if not hes the one who can tell you that, not us. (If he's not okay with it, that's a pretty big red flag )

As a heads up, you do not need to post the same thread three different times - it clogs the forums a bit.


----------



## whitebeltforever (Dec 5, 2016)

Kemppdiciple, Yeah i posted in the wrong group then realized theres no delete button ?? But i didnt realize it was somehow posted twice in that group. Im pretty sure i know theres no need for posting many times, i just wanted to post once here and the other ones were mistakes.

And when u say if he doesnt agree thats a red flag do u mean thats signs of a not so good sensei? I think i tend to agree.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 5, 2016)

> Kemppdiciple, Yeah i posted in the wrong group then realized theres no delete button ?? But i didnt realize it was somehow posted twice in that group. Im pretty sure i know theres no need for posting many times, i just wanted to post once here and the other ones were mistakes.


It happens, I was just letting you know since some people will post the same thing in general martial arts subforum, general self-defense subforum, and grappling subforum, before realizing that most people here will see all three. Figured I'd let you know that before it started annoying people.



whitebeltforever said:


> And when u say if he doesnt agree thats a red flag do u mean thats signs of a not so good sensei? I think i tend to agree.



Yup. If you inform your sensei that you have scar tissue from a surgery and it hurts a lot, so you need safety equipment and he refuses that, there is a huge problem there. Hell, even if you just asked if you could wear protective gear and he refused, that alone would be an issue to me without a very good excuse (ie: telling you not to wear gloves so you can punch open-handed, or not wear headgear because they find it more dangerous, but those are an entirely different ballgame). 

Only exception to this would be if your interested in competing in NAGA or another BJJ competition, and they don't allow those. Then, unfortunately you would probably have to go by the competition rules while competing, but you could still train however you like.


----------



## whitebeltforever (Dec 5, 2016)

Yeah i was reading something in the womens group and posted it because i was on my way out. Then realized i actually wanted to post in bjj, tried to delete the first one n couldnt so posted in bjj but rushing prly pressed post twice or i duno what.... 
Anyway yes that makes alot of sense. And o totally agree.. i guess i was just thinkin if i put my chest on someones chest or head it mite be alot harder than my boobs. But i dont wana go thru pain either... I will ask him when im there tmrw... so i can show him... not sure what id do if he says no... :/


----------



## PhotonGuy (Feb 7, 2017)

whitebeltforever said:


> A question about protective gear:
> Am i allowed to wear breast guards  (for breasts only and individual cupped ones not one piece)?
> *i hav alot of scar tissue from breast cancer surgery n first time i did bjj my surgery sites hurt heaps...
> How bout soft knee pads? *arthritis from systemic lupus
> ...


I see no reason why you shouldn't be able to wear breast guards. Where I train in BJJ I do use a groin protector and they say you can use whatever protective gear you need although I don't know how it is where you train.


----------



## KangTsai (Feb 9, 2017)

I don't think breast guards would cause complications for anyone during any drills or in rolling. I would assume yes, and if they aren't, they should be.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 9, 2017)

KangTsai said:


> I don't think breast guards would cause complications for anyone during any drills or in rolling. I would assume yes, and if they aren't, they should be.



I can tell you've never grappled with someone wearing a chest guard lol. They are wonderful for grappling, like a second pair of elbows. I always wear mine ( I have the hard plastic cups that fit in a sports top) and they do give a certain advantage,  so definitely not a problem for me.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Feb 9, 2017)

Tez3 said:


> I can tell you've never grappled with someone wearing a chest guard lol. They are wonderful for grappling, like a second pair of elbows. I always wear mine ( I have the hard plastic cups that fit in a sports top) and they do give a certain advantage,  so definitely not a problem for me.


Second set of elbows?? Now I want one!


----------



## Steve (Feb 9, 2017)

As others have said, they're probably fine in class.   Not allowed in most competitions, though.


----------



## kuniggety (Feb 9, 2017)

I'm sure the chest protectors are helpful when 200+ lbs guys like myself decide to go knee on chest. Actually, big breasts can cause me some difficulty with some hand and elbow movement when I have them in side control. It's an extra layer of defense for ya'll.


----------



## Tez3 (Feb 9, 2017)

kuniggety said:


> I'm sure the chest protectors are helpful when 200+ lbs guys like myself decide to go knee on chest. Actually*, big breasts can cause me some difficulty *with some hand and elbow movement when I have them in side control. It's an extra layer of defense for ya'll.



Alas and alack I have never known any problems like that, I only ever wear a bra for moral support.


----------

